# meet...



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Laikenslove Lilac Legend,who doesn't sit still for long,my keeper hopefully.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Awwww :001_wub::001_wub: She is cute :001_wub:


----------



## Tamiyamumma (Sep 13, 2012)

No I'm sorry your not keeping this one as I am going to come kitty napping! :lol: :lol:

Beautiful xxxx


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

:001_wub: Oh my gosh I want her!!!


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

She is extremely cute  looking forward to seeing her grow, she'll be so beautiful!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Tamiyamumma said:


> No I'm sorry your not keeping this one as I am going to come kitty napping! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Beautiful xxxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Shes a bi point so got to see how well shes marked yet.


----------



## Maerose (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh my she's cute :001_wub:

Really looking forward to seeing lots more of her


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautiful.

Is a bi-colour point sort of like a Ragdoll? With the inverted V, and blue eyes?


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

She is so gorgeous:001_wub:
Her face looks like a huge fluffy pompom!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Awwww Adorable!! She has beautiful eyes :001_wub:


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Variants are soooo pretty...I love her! I don't think it's too far away, longhair British being 'recognised' by GCCF... will you show her?


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Soooooo cute!! :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> Is a bi-colour point sort of like a Ragdoll? With the inverted V, and blue eyes?


Yes that's right sc's I believe ragdolld are jus called bi colours though with this pattern as where bsh's are called bi points or colourpoint and white.



Ingrid25 said:


> She is so gorgeous:001_wub:
> Her face looks like a huge fluffy pompom!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ha ha 


gskinner123 said:


> Variants are soooo pretty...I love her! I don't think it's too far away, longhair British being 'recognised' by GCCF... will you show her?


Do you think so that would be great its really annoying that they don't allow variants,and gets too expensive duel registering and showing.

She does look variant atm but my friend thinks or cant believe should I say that id have 2 variants in 1 litter when she has been breeding for years and only ever had 2 variants.

She think this one im keeping doesn't look as long haired as the other and thinks it may just have an overly long coat.

When I get mum and dads test results bk today for the LH if they do both have it im going to test the two kittens that look variant.

I do plan to show her yes and really looking forward to it so just really hope shes not variant,i reckon she will do well on the bench ..if shes well enough marked,and I will have to wait a good while to know that with her been a lilac


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I was going to say, if you are not planning to breed longhairs, you could sell one or more of them on Active to a breeder who is developing longhair lines, like these:- British Longhair Kittens | Kettering, Northamptonshire | Pets4Homes Isn't Phantom soooo yummy??! :001_wub: :001_wub:

They are from Kimcatz http://www.kimcatz.com/ - the website looks good and they are actively breeding BLHs.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

we love bsh's said:


> Do you think so that would be great its really annoying that they don't allow variants,and gets too expensive duel registering and showing.
> 
> She does look variant atm but my friend thinks or cant believe should I say that id have 2 variants in 1 litter when she has been breeding for years and only ever had 2 variants.
> 
> ...


Sorry  I thought you'd already decided that she was a LH but I think I've got mixed up with your other kitten/thread. I must say, she does look very much like a LH to me; I don't think the length of the coat, at that sort of age, is necessarily the best indicator... for me, it's always been - and it's a bit difficult to describe - the 'sweep' of fur underneath the eyes; on LH British it always seems to be one long sweep of hair, as opposed to the sort of 'graduated' hair length on a (true) SH even when the coat is looking a little 'fluffy'.

Is she in the same litter as the kitten you definitely think a LH?


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh just look at that gorgeous little face, just right for kisses :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: 

Viv xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> Sorry  I thought you'd already decided that she was a LH but I think I've got mixed up with your other kitten/thread. I must say, she does look very much like a LH to me; I don't think the length of the coat, at that sort of age, is necessarily the best indicator... for me, it's always been - and it's a bit difficult to describe - the 'sweep' of fur underneath the eyes; on LH British it always seems to be one long sweep of hair, as opposed to the sort of 'graduated' hair length on a (true) SH even when the coat is looking a little 'fluffy'.
> 
> Is she in the same litter as the kitten you definitely think a LH?


She is in same litter yes and what you have just said about under the eyes about that hair omg the sealpoint really does have that like you have to run your finger on patch of hair to smooth it out she looks rather persiany let me go get a pic.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Sealpoint variant poss;

































And the sweeps of fur are not seal colour yet


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Liac bi point


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Treaclesmum said:


> I was going to say, if you are not planning to breed longhairs, you could sell one or more of them on Active to a breeder who is developing longhair lines, like these:- British Longhair Kittens | Kettering, Northamptonshire | Pets4Homes Isn't Phantom soooo yummy??! :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> They are from Kimcatz Kimcatz British Short and Longhairs - the website looks good and they are actively breeding BLHs.


Thankyou will think about it.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

They're very sweet kittens! Difficult to judge with photos isn't it, but the seal point I would be 99% convinced is a LH (fur quite curly/wavy on tummy which is often another giveaway) and, if I was pushed to say either way, that the other little one is a LH too but don't feel quite as convinced as with the seal point.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> They're very sweet kittens! Difficult to judge with photos isn't it, but the seal point I would be 99% convinced is a LH (fur quite curly/wavy on tummy which is often another giveaway) and, if I was pushed to say either way, that the other little one is a LH too but don't feel quite as convinced as with the seal point.


Totally agree,i will get to the bottom of it though,i have Langford swabs to the right of me.Just waiting for mum and dads results to come back which they said would be today.

Has there been talk of GCCF allowing variant in the near future?

And thankyou for the nice comment.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

we love bsh's said:


> Has there been talk of GCCF allowing variant in the near future?


Yes, a small(ish) group of breeders were/are putting forward a proposal through one of the clubs. Other BSH breeders on here might be more clued up than me on what the current state of play is but I've just emailed someone 'in the know'. Will let you know what she says.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> Yes, a small(ish) group of breeders were/are putting forward a proposal through one of the clubs. Other BSH breeders on here might be more clued up than me on what the current state of play is but I've just emailed someone 'in the know'. Will let you know what she says.


Thankyou very much,really hope they do.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

And seen as though weve had the LH'S here a blue point shorthair 
































ps plz excuse my towels drying in the background.


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Oh blue boy is gorgeous!! How's sooty and sweep doing?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Hb-mini said:


> Oh blue boy is gorgeous!! How's sooty and sweep doing?


Sooty is very naughty lol I walk into his pen and he dives straight on my toes and will not leave them alone biting them...very cute.

Sweep she is the fatty still and loves her food


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

OMG! Blue boy is simply scrummy! Another for the catnapping list!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catgeoffrey said:


> OMG! Blue boy is simply scrummy! Another for the catnapping list!


Swap you for your spotty


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Treaclesmum said:


> I was going to say, if you are not planning to breed longhairs, you could sell one or more of them on Active to a breeder who is developing longhair lines, like these:- British Longhair Kittens | Kettering, Northamptonshire | Pets4Homes Isn't Phantom soooo yummy??! :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> They are from Kimcatz Kimcatz British Short and Longhairs - the website looks good and they are actively breeding BLHs.


_ i have there website allready on my toolbar, they are not far from me, but i think they only do the solid lilac at the moment, and when i spoke to them, i already have a solid lilac, Dazzle, so wanted adifferent colour. Gorgeous variants they have though._


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _ i have there website allready on my toolbar, they are not far from me, but i think they only do the solid lilac at the moment, and when i spoke to them, i already have a solid lilac, Dazzle, so wanted adifferent colour. Gorgeous variants they have though._


I thought Dazzle was a blue?? I would lurrrve a lilac longhair, would look very cute alongside Gracie......

Sooooooo much temptation..... I could drive there in an hour........ Singing:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Treaclesmum said:


> I thought Dazzle was a blue?? I would lurrrve a lilac longhair, would look very cute alongside Gracie......
> 
> Sooooooo much temptation..... I could drive there in an hour........ Singing:


_no shes a lilac, very hard to get a good picture of her colour,her brother Coco is a chocolate, but in pictures he looks black !!! there was 3 in the litter, all three were variants,the other boy was lilac and white, also very beautiful, but i thought i better just have two, didnt want to be greedy ,.....:ihih:.._


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Awww she's beautiful :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Yes that's right sc's I believe ragdolls are jus called bi colours though with this pattern as where bsh's are called bi points or colourpoint and white.


Thanks for that  I don't know why they use different names for colours/patterns in different breeds.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> Thanks for that  I don't know why they use different names for colours/patterns in different breeds.


I guess its cause with ragdolls you only have the colourpoint series with brits you can have standard bi colours and bi colourpoints, therefor with ragdolls as there is only one pattern of bi colour they only need one name (bicolour) for the pattern if this makes sense.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Todays pics of the lilac bi point,iv decided im letting her go as im keeping the sealpoint and I cant keep both as my friend has a litter of bi points due and hopefully ill be having a girl out of that litter as I need to bring in another blood group A girl in now as I found out billy is A and I need to keep him happy.

I think this fluffy pompom with be snapped up in no time.
































in this pic you can see her bi point markings coming through.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Gorgeous girl .... If i had been closer i would have asked you to consider me  Someone is going to be very lucky


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Mind you i can always get the train


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Lol anytime tincan.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_shes very pretty, will her eyes be blue, sorry i dont know much about this colour markings, i can see the colour on her ears, will it be on her face and tail.
tincan how far away do you live, we have travaled by train many times to pick up our kittens, well worth it to get the one you want. take a food pack up with you, we do . blooming expensive on them trains lol.,_


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Really ....  ooohh temptation ...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _shes very pretty, will her eyes be blue, sorry i dont know much about this colour markings, i can see the colour on her ears, will it be on her face and tail.
> tincan how far away do you live, we have travaled by train many times to pick up our kittens, well worth it to get the one you want. take a food pack up with you, we do . blooming expensive on them trains lol.,_


Yes cm her eyes will stay blue she will have a lilac tail,lilac half way down her legs but white feet,lilac ears then a lilac v on her face.

My friens posted a pic of her lilac bi point a bit back let me try find the thread..1 min.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

colliemerles said:


> _shes very pretty, will her eyes be blue, sorry i dont know much about this colour markings, i can see the colour on her ears, will it be on her face and tail.
> tincan how far away do you live, we have travaled by train many times to pick up our kittens, well worth it to get the one you want. take a food pack up with you, we do . blooming expensive on them trains lol.,_


Im in Somerset .... i'm travelling back to cumbria on sun ... on the train not done it before a lil bit nervous lol ... but im doing it


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

scroll down till you see the lilac bi point on 1st page obviously my kitten is variant so longer haired than that one but the colour and pattern same.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/245732-new-kittens-born.html


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> Really ....  ooohh temptation ...


Got that song in my head now..temptation...


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> I guess its cause with ragdolls you only have the colourpoint series with brits you can have standard bi colours and bi colourpoints, therefor with ragdolls as there is only one pattern of bi colour they only need one name (bicolour) for the pattern if this makes sense.


That's what I thought!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

And her red bi point is half brother to my playboy if you go onto my website you will see how similar they look. infact playboy is in my sig.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww yes i see, wow, she will look very pretty with the long coat,.( but then i would say that as i just love the BLHs ha !!)
tincan, travaling by train is ok, if you know where to change trains, it can take a blooming long time, we have left home early morning and not returned until midnight, but as i said, worth it for what you want.
good luck with your travaling from somerset to cumbria,thats a long way !!!!_


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Treaclesmum said:


> That's what I thought!


I contacted the breeder you linked me,they don't want to get into the cp's.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

we love bsh's said:


> I contacted the breeder you linked me,they don't want to get into the cp's.


_i have pm you my breeder, she is doing the variants, take a look at her site and maybe get in touch with her, _


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _i have pm you my breeder, she is doing the variants, take a look at her site and maybe get in touch with her, _


Thankyou for that cm will be great to have a chat with her.

Little Legend 'may' have just found her home


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Just had someone elso contact me regarding the kitten this is all I got 

Hello Im interested in your kittens 
Will the be able to leave on the active register


Wtf as if im going to sell active to someone who just writes that


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

we love bsh's said:


> Just had someone elso contact me regarding the kitten this is all I got
> 
> Hello Im interested in your kittens
> Will the be able to leave on the active register
> ...


............_some people ,i bet you get all sorts enquiring lol_


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> ............_some people ,i bet you get all sorts enquiring lol_


You get lots of time wasters and picture collectors too.

This litter has sold and other litter within minutes of me advertising hopefully people are starting to like breeders who do it the right way.

I think someone has an announcement in a minute ill say no more


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh My ... It's not often i'm lost for words ...

The little Fluffball of gorgeousness ...

IS MINE

Im so over-the-moon ... And so grateful WLBSH has entrusted her baby to me ... I've got butterflies .... and am feeling rather humble , yet bursting with joy :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> Oh My ... It's not often i'm lost for words ...
> 
> The little Fluffball of gorgeousness ...
> 
> ...


Squeek a green berry for you 

I cant believe it two of my bubs staying on pf plus my keeper that's 3 ..made my day.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Ps what are you going to name her  or is that somewhat premature


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Aww Congratulations Tincan 

If we were looking for a 4th right now I would've snapped her up... she is a little stunner :001_wub:


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Ps what are you going to name her  or is that somewhat premature


....

Not premature at all , i don't know tbh what's her " Powsh" name ?

Will probs wait a little until i can see her gorgeous face a bit more .... Oohhh , i feel like the cat that got the cream  ......

In fact i am .... Thank you so much xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> ....
> 
> Not premature at all , i don't know tbh what's her " Powsh" name ?
> 
> ...


You are very much welcome her posh name will be Laikenslove lilac legend


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_thats fantastic news, then we all get to see her grow up......_


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> You are very much welcome her posh name will be Laikenslove lilac legend


I love her posh name


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Treaclesmum said:


> Aww Congratulations Tincan
> 
> If we were looking for a 4th right now I would've snapped her up... she is a little stunner :001_wub:


...

Thank you TM .... she is beautiful is'nt she ,i am very lucky and i owe WLBSH so much for entrusting her to me


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Treaclesmum said:


> I love her posh name


I tried really hard with her name as she was going to be my keeper but as you all know I now need some new blood group A to keep mr bob happy and my friend who I showed you her lilac bi point earlier has a litter of cp's and bi points due very soon blood group A so im looking forward to a seal tortie bi point or choc tortie bi point so fingers crossed the cat has what I want,if not ill choose a cp.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

colliemerles said:


> _thats fantastic news, then we all get to see her grow up......_


....

You certainly will CM  i feel so happy , and very privilidged


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> ...
> 
> Thank you TM .... she is beautiful is'nt she ,i am very lucky and i owe WLBSH so much for entrusting her to me


Aww you don't really,your perfect for her your a long standing member shes safe with you


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Tincan think you should do a thread more people will see your news


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Hmmm i think you could be right 

shall do it in a little while .... 

You know you said to ask for help 

Well how do you tell your O/H what you have done 

Joking lol he knows i have been looking , and he knows the rules lol 

He has new (mid-life-crisis) car .... I have my girls :devil:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> Hmmm i think you could be right
> 
> shall do it in a little while ....
> 
> ...


Lol wait till he does something wrong then tell him 'well I got myself a new cat' he will just be happy to get let off the hook he wont say a thing.:ihih:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hahahaha i will have to remember that for when i get number 7 !!! ......


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> hahahaha i will have to remember that for when i get number 7 !!! ......


he he works well cm my OH doesn't bat an eye lid when I tell him im getting a new one think he knows hes lost the battle long ago


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Congrats tincan she is lovely 

With Kassiopeia I'd arranged to go visit her before telling OH we were getting a coon


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

I love this gorgeous little kitten, she is absolutely adorable, she looks so cuddly.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sharonbee said:


> I love this gorgeous little kitten, she is absolutely adorable, she looks so cuddly.


Thanks Sharon tomorrow ill take pics of the sealpoint variant shes like a Persian


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing the variant, bet she is stunning.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

for you tincan


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> for you tincan
> 
> View attachment 112337
> 
> ...


.....

Thank you xx

She is sooo adorable , and looks really alert and engaged ....

Wish you were in my living room WLBSH , showing pics to Hubby , he's like oh she is so cute , so she is said i , then described what she will look like as she matures , he was really listening intently to me lol .... Still not told him , but it's coming ..... Thank you once again , i'm struggling to hold it in hehe ... got my list started , for all her needs ... he thought she was a raggie ... he's a uneducated cat bloke , but i forgive him


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> for you tincan
> 
> View attachment 112337
> 
> ...


Gorgeous as ever... Sapphire's little sis or big sis lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> .....
> 
> Thank you xx
> 
> ...


My OH probably doesn't know what a raggie is 


Cosmills said:


> Gorgeous as ever... Sapphire's little sis or big sis lol


Got it writ down somewhere the born in


----------

